# Singapore Tour Tips



## mike44 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, We will be travelling to Singapore . Please post some tips. We would appreciate any advice on what to do and where to go. Thanks in advance


----------



## thomas098 (Aug 29, 2010)

mike44 said:


> Hi, We will be travelling to Singapore . Please post some tips. We would appreciate any advice on what to do and where to go. Thanks in advance


Hi, I used this iPhone application "Singapore Activity Guide". It introduces the interesting activities in Singapore. 

djzstudio.blogspot dot com/p/sag.html


----------



## sjfalex (Sep 3, 2010)

The Hari Raya festival at Payar Lebar area is pretty good to explore in the night. visit the STB website [ bit.ly/a0QcPY ] they'll be able to give you alot more information.


----------

